# Where to buy canister type filter for Jet DC1200



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it is time to upgrade my dust collector and purchase a canister filter for my Jet DC1200FS. I have been searching websites, only to get more confused as to which one to buy. Can someone direct me in the right direction or website to purchase one at a reasonable price? Thanks again


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought one for my HF dust collector from Wynn filter.
http://www.wynnenv.com/cartridge_filters.htm
I believe that this is a great improvement but not perfect as I find the filter difficult to clean.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------

